# My version of a skull tree



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Mine started out as a flower idea, but wound up as a small nightmare tree.



















A close up of the skull...3


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Thats awesome
I love the skull
Is that hot glue on it?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm officially creeped' out


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

chubacabra said:


> Thats awesome
> I love the skull
> Is that hot glue on it?


Good eye, chub!  Yep. I LOVE the way the strings look like tissue/veins to me.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, it does it give it a nice, freshly skinned look. 

BTW, you can make really realistic burns with hot glue. Just squirt some on your hand, or wherever you want the burn, and let dry  I end up using that technique a couple times a year


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I give myself real burns by using that same method!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That looks great Sickie!!!!!!

I actually saw that skull at the make and take on Saturday. The texture is is a bit soft and feels kind of creepy to the touch.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

EEEWWWW. That is just nasty looking. YOu can keep him. Great job though.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice, Mr. Ickie, very nice.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yikes! That thing scared me! Very creepy... very...


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Dang, there aren't many props that actually make me uneasy... That one's hard to look at. Nicely done.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That looks icky and sickie. Nice job Sickie Ickie.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice job. That thing is just creepy looking!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

really sweet texture you got there sicki! to make the tecture pop a bit more you could use some wood stain or watered down acrylic as a wash - it will sink in your deep areas and make the texture more prominent - also help make it more realistic by eliminating the single color - awesome prop!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice It is creepy Sickie..
did you use a red glue stick or paint him?
If you painted him what did you use

FYI ....stain does stick to the reg glue sticks


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I might be sickie!









Good effect!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the texture the hot glue makes. It has that freshly disolved look floating in a vat of toxic chemicals. very nice job.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey sickie ; are those the leaves you put in brownies---didn't know they turn colors------:googly: nice and sick


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

that's really great.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Very creepy...Dude is that Ganja?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks far too creepy for me.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Definitely a realistic looking nasty skull ya go there SI! Great job!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> That looks great Sickie!!!!!!
> 
> I actually saw that skull at the make and take on Saturday. The texture is is a bit soft and feels kind of creepy to the touch.


LOL You saw a different skull with different material, Ms, W- but you are right. They look very similar.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> That looks icky and sickie. Nice job Sickie Ickie.


LMAO!!! Thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Nice It is creepy Sickie..
> did you use a red glue stick or paint him?
> If you painted him what did you use
> 
> FYI ....stain does stick to the reg glue sticks


1031 and Lilly- thanks about the tip of stain sticking to glue stick. I had no idea about that. I have another type of prop I'm "dying" to try using the same method. I'll try the stain and see how it work out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd keep writing replies to the witty remarks and comments so far, but I'd wind up with about a dozen more posts in a row! I love the comments guys! I *think* I created a new technique no one else has done before, so this has me really stoked.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I looked at it again.
Man...it looks like its skin was peeled off. EWWWWW!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that. That's exactly the look I was going for!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That turned out great!
Very nice job SI!
What did you use for the teeth??
And how did you paint this thing??
Great job anyways!
.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Great job on the skull, uber-creepy, but what's with the x-mas tree decoration?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

MistressOfMayhem said:


> Great job on the skull, uber-creepy, but what's with the x-mas tree decoration?


What? The Christmas decoration isn't creepy enough? LOL Let's you know how often I organize in my house! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Front Yard Fright said:


> That turned out great!
> Very nice job SI!
> What did you use for the teeth??
> And how did you paint this thing??
> ...


Thanks, my friend. 

I'll post a how to in the how to section. I was interested in what people thought of it. I liked it, but didn't know how others would feel. heh


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Extra creepy...I love it as long as it stays at your haunt. Nice Hot glue work...look out Lilly


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Here's the how-to thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7262


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Well done. I could definitely see my kids sleeping with me for a month if they saw that!

It does make one's skin crawl (in it's case at least, the skin apparently crawled right off!). Definitely never seen anything like it. Very creepy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Daph. LOL My 2 year old sleeps between us anyway. heh Guess I'm warping him early? Funny thing, he's used to skeles and this prop didn't even phase him, but he was scared of the 2 foot blow up green vinyl alien. (?)


----------

